# What cam to buy????



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah i am looking to get the best bang for my buck, and i was woundering what cam to buy. I want to be able to get desent fuel mileage, but get good power when i want it.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Few quesetions for you; 04, 05, 06 GTO, manual or auto, current Mods, daily driver? Check out the cam set-up in my Sig. She is a DD BTW. Very happy with the package and I still can launch with zero throttle...


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah i have a 2005 m6 gto. I am just looking for a little rumble and gas milaege. o and some power.


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

O and it has a 160 degree thermostat


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

FTI's Street Sweeper HT. it's a 228/232 .612/.600 111 lsa. GREAT power "under the curve" which is important on our heavy cars. it pulls like a freight train from 2.4k-6.8k RPM. it's a custom grind and a little more than an off the shelf cam but IMHO well worth it. i bargain shopped a lot of the stuff on my car but the cam was one thing i'm glad i went with the best on. 12.340 on a cam/header LS1 is a great ET.


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

That is straight gettin man i wish. I think that something along the lines of that lift and duration will do. I am just looking for something to add a little kick. I am well aware that a cam, exhaust, and tune will suit my needs. thanks for the help.


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey i have resently been looking at the Texas Speed 228R (122 LSA). Who has this cam?


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey my bad the cam is a Texas Speed 228R (112 LSA).


----------



## dsgto04 (Sep 11, 2008)

gtospeed said:


> Hey i have resently been looking at the Texas Speed 228R (122 LSA). Who has this cam?


The best way is to just call tsp, and ask them what cam is best suited for you. I went with the 224r 112. Hadn't had much time to see what it will do sence the next week after I put it in it snowed 2 inches.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

dsgto04 said:


> The best way is to just call tsp, and ask them what cam is best suited for you. I went with the 224r 112. Hadn't had much time to see what it will do sence the next week after I put it in it snowed 2 inches.


I know your pain!
I just installed a cam and rebuilt the heads and the day after I get it together they salt the roads!!


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey is the 224r 112LSA in the same family as the228r 112LSA from Texas Speed?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

gtospeed said:


> Hey is the 224r 112LSA in the same family as the228r 112LSA from Texas Speed?


Im thinking so they are, im planning on getting the 224r next year.


----------

